# Key West at Christmas?



## JudyS (May 21, 2011)

Has anyone here been to Key West at Christmas? (The week between Christmas and New Year.)  Is Key West (and the lower Keys in general) crazy crowded that time of year? Is the Gulf warm enough to swim in? 

I haven't ever been to the Keys, so I don't know how crowded they get. Does the relative lack of affordable lodging keep crowds down at peak times? I'm not terribly interested in bars, shopping, or restaurants--I'm more interested in boat tours, beaches, looking at nature (although I can't do anything too demanding due to health problems.) And, I'm definitely interested in an escape from winter here in Michigan! Would Key West be a good choice for me? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sea Six (May 21, 2011)

Deck the halls with boughs of holly,
 Fa la la la la, la la la la.
 'Tis the season to be jolly,
 Fa la la la la, la la la la. 
Don we now our gay apparel,



'nuf said......


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 22, 2011)

Packed! 
Was there on NYE with 18yo neice from CA and brother from NE who usually goes to Times Square (NYC) for NYE. 

Neice sent pictures via cell phone to her friends in CA from Duval St who wanted to know "Where are you?" as KW is not a common travel site to them. One bar had almost everyone in the place naked  No one carded anyone for age. Neice looked like a 14 yo. CNN was filming on Duval St near the catwalk for the "cross dressers" in evening gowns and puffed powdered wigs. And then there were the "toy-boy" bodybuilders dressed in a Tux collar, tights and girating with the "cross dressers".

Warmer than NYE but definitely stranger. 

Ft Lauderdale and Miami are decent with the temperature. All the pools are heated.


----------



## Sea Six (May 22, 2011)

If you are not "Open Minded", it's best to check the Key West web sites to find out what activities are going on before you go there.  It is a very unusual place, and that's an understatement.


----------



## AKE (May 23, 2011)

Its generally pretty Key West normal until New years Eve - then all bets are off. We were there the week before Xmas and it was very quiet when compared to some years past.  If people think that Key West is diffrerent (wild?) now, they should have gone there 20 years ago before the cruise lines came in.  Now Key West is very cosmopolitan and toned down by comparison.


----------



## JanT (May 23, 2011)

Judy,

Based on what you are and aren't looking for, I would say Key West probably isn't your kind of vacation destination.  There isn't much actual "beach" in Key West and what is there isn't great beach.  You can grab a boat tour to places like the Dry Tortugas.  Key West is a small island and I don't know how much "nature" touring there is but there are other things to see there - Hemingway House, ghost tour, Mel Fischer's museum, Truman Annex, etc.  You can have an enjoyable time in Key West if it's your kind of place but since you aren't really interested in shopping or restaurants and you are looking for warm weather (warm enough to swim in the ocean), I don't think it would probably work for you.  Key West hovers around the low 70's in the winter generally and while that is much warmer than Michigan it probably isn't warm enough to swim in the Gulf.  Just my opinion though.

Part of the "experience" of Key West is wandering Duval St. and other downtown areas and it can be a bit decadent with the eclectic mix of people there.  And yes, offensive to some.  There are gay bars and there are transvestite bars but they do not overly consume Duval St and I've never seen any bad behavior spill out onto the streets from them.  In fact, some of the t-shirt/souvenir shops display t-shirts that are way more offensive to me and some of the behavior at "straight" bars is far, far worse.  

We have been there for New Year's Eve but it was in 2000 - so many years ago.  Yes, it was packed like many places and alcohol was flowing freely, even in the streets at the portable bars set up outside on the sidewalks.  We knew it would be an interesting experience because as we were driving down from Ft. Lauderdale we had the Key West radio station on.  They were interviewing a Key West law enforcement officer and he said in reference to New Year's Eve, "We're going to relax the open container law but there will be absolutely no shooting of hand guns in the air."   

We love Key West and actually own two weeks there.  In fact, even writing about Key West makes me want to go there!

Bottom line is, based on what you are looking for, I think there are other places that would be much better suited for you.  If you need to stay in the States I would pick another part of Florida but even that isn't guaranteed to be warm.  We did a coastal tour of Florida last year and it was at least 20 degrees colder everywhere we went.  I froze to death and so did the locals!!!

Hope this helps!

Jan



JudyS said:


> Has anyone here been to Key West at Christmas? (The week between Christmas and New Year.)  Is Key West (and the lower Keys in general) crazy crowded that time of year? Is the Gulf warm enough to swim in?
> 
> I haven't ever been to the Keys, so I don't know how crowded they get. Does the relative lack of affordable lodging keep crowds down at peak times? I'm not terribly interested in bars, shopping, or restaurants--I'm more interested in boat tours, beaches, looking at nature (although I can't do anything too demanding due to health problems.) And, I'm definitely interested in an escape from winter here in Michigan! Would Key West be a good choice for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## JudyS (May 23, 2011)

Thank you for all of the information!

When I suggested Key West to my husband, his first words were, "Do they allow straight couples there?"   So, I know Key West has a reputation as a popular spot for gays, and that's fine. However, it sounds like there will be more revelry around New Year's than I want (I don't do New Orleans at Mardi Gras, either.) And if it's too cold to swim, there may not be much for us to do.  

I would still like to explore the Keys sometimes (never been there), but I'll consider a different time of year. When, if ever, would be warm enough to swim, but not so hot that the air is stifling? Are any of the other Keys good for beaches and interesting wildlife? (The animal, not human, kind of "wild life"!)


----------



## rapmarks (May 24, 2011)

Judy, there is a lot to see in the Keys, but they are 100 miles long. My husband taught biology for 35 years, and we do nature "stuff' on every trip. We took a boat out of Islmorada to a state park that was a small key, ligumvitae key, and had a great tour of the the island by a park ranger.  We went to Cranes Point, guided tour,  and the dolphin Reserch Center in Marathon. See Bahia Honda State Park.  There was a Quarry state Park in the Keys too with nature trails.  Key Deer are interesting to see and also Bahia Honda State Park.  In Key West, we went on a kayak nature tour, sunset sail, fishing trip, Truman home, would love to do day trip to Dry Tortuga (bad weather prevented).  Also did glass bottomed boat out of Key Largo Jon Pennecamp State Park.  You can swim in the pools most of the time.  I live in southwest Florida and we are in the pools in the winter, but there are spells of cold weather.  we enjoyed walking Duval street and also Mallory Square.  We had a great time both trips and are not really drinkers.   Also, you really should see the Everglades national park that is assessed out of Homestead, FL and also the one out of Shark Valley.


----------



## timeos2 (May 24, 2011)

JudyS said:


> Has anyone here been to Key West at Christmas? (The week between Christmas and New Year.)  Is Key West (and the lower Keys in general) crazy crowded that time of year? Is the Gulf warm enough to swim in?
> 
> I haven't ever been to the Keys, so I don't know how crowded they get. Does the relative lack of affordable lodging keep crowds down at peak times? I'm not terribly interested in bars, shopping, or restaurants--I'm more interested in boat tours, beaches, looking at nature (although I can't do anything too demanding due to health problems.) And, I'm definitely interested in an escape from winter here in Michigan! Would Key West be a good choice for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



We were there about a decade ago from 12/20 - 12/26.  On 12/23 it was like a light bulb turned on and what had been quiet, nearly deserted (and CHEAP to rent  easy to trade into) became crowded, noisy and super costly. I understand that on 12/31 the reverse occurs.  Like most of Central to Southern FL Christmas week is an extremely busy time. The time before and most of January after is traditionally very very slow.


----------



## bdh (May 24, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> We were there about a decade ago from 12/20 - 12/26.  On 12/23 it was like a light bulb turned on and what had been quiet, nearly deserted (and CHEAP to rent  easy to trade into) became crowded, noisy and super costly. I understand that on 12/31 the reverse occurs.  Like most of Central to Southern FL Christmas week is an extremely busy time. The time before and most of January after is traditionally very very slow.



KW is no longer known for "cheap" rentals - recent report list the Keys as having highest occupancy rate and highest daily room rate in the state of Florida for CY 2010.  Slow time in KW is actually Sept. - so slow that some restaurants close to go on vacation.  KW is also at the opposite end of  the "easy trade" spectrum - the hot and humid months of June, July and Aug (along with slow Sept) are the best chance of an exchange.


----------



## theo (May 25, 2011)

*My $0.02 worth...*



JudyS said:


> Are any of the other Keys good for beaches and interesting wildlife?



The Florida Keys, in general, are not particularly noteworthy for "beaches". There is, for the record, a very significant "textural difference" between "semi-crushed coral rock" and "fine sand". It's the former that comprises virtually all Keys "beaches". 

Within John Pennekamp State Park (Key Largo, around mile marker 102) is a very small "beach" which is well sheltered from the wind, but not otherwise particularly noteworthy, except that Park facilities with food and rest rooms and showers are very nearby. 

Lower in the Keys, Bahia Honda State Park has some pretty nice "beach". This, in my personal opinion, is by far your best bet for a "beach" in the Keys.

In Key West (fully 100 driving miles away from Key Largo), there is also some nice "beach" inside Fort Zachary Taylor State Park, with nearby shade and picnic tables (but no other facilities of note). 

For "interesting wildlife", I don't think you could improve much upon the input and experience which Rapmarks has kindly provided above. I would simply add that you can take a snorkeling trip out to the reef from Within Pennekamp Park in Key Largo (masks, fins, snorkels and wet suits all available and provided on site). Cost is reasonable; I can't recall the exact price. The "cattle boat" ride out to the reef can be challenging in sketchy weather, but seeing the reef life "up close and personal" is certainly a worthwhile and memorable experience.

You can also take a catamaran / ferry day trip from Key West out to Fort Jefferson (Dry Tortugas), where you'll see a number of bird-inhabited keys before arrival. The Fort and its history (and the guided Fort tour) are very interesting. Be aware, however, that the trip cost is $160 per person and the boat ride itself can be downright punishing in rough seas /  weather. If they have the "head count" to go, they tend to try to make "the run" in almost any kind of weather short of outright navigationally dangerous. I could tell you some real horror stories about some unbelievably seasick passengers we witnessed aboard our trip, but in the interests of good taste, I'll just leave it at this --- if you are not a seasoned mariner and the weather is at all shaky on the intended day of your trip, *don't go*.


----------



## Sea Six (May 26, 2011)

Free ticket!






The nudie bar is on the 3rd floor of this place:






ENJOY!

Oh yea, it's only crazy on New Year's Eve!

Key West is crazy all year long. If you miss this stuff, you're either ignoring it, or don't observe the obvious.

Bwahahahaha!


----------



## rapmarks (May 26, 2011)

oh it is definitely crazy!


----------



## shagnut (May 27, 2011)

I went to KW many many years ago. I absolutely loved it. I esp loved the fun at sunset on Mallory Square and also the Hemingway House. shaggy


----------

